
A non-hipster’s guide to brewing amazing filter coffee - Mr_Ed
https://medium.com/@mr_ed/a-non-hipster-s-guide-to-brewing-amazing-hipster-filter-coffee-46a912e190ec#.i0q2h9uwj
======
wodenokoto
What makes this a non-hipster guide?

I like hand-drip coffee because the equipment is cheap and you get to choose
if you want 1 cup or a pot.

But your kettle most likely makes your water too hot, which means you should
do it for the frugality. If you want "great" coffee this way you need to
hipster up and get a special kettle and special coffee, take special care in
pouring and then why not just a filter machine and not be a hipster about it?

------
amit_m
Or you can simply take a spoonful of very finely ground coffee and add boiling
water for a delicious unfiltered coffee.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turkish_coffee](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turkish_coffee)

------
arjn
I recommend AeroPress. Easy to setup, easy to use and easy to clean. Makes a
great brew.

~~~
joezydeco
Aeropress user here as well. I skip the bean step and use Café Bustelo. It's
inexpensive, the grind is just right for both Aero methods (normal or
inverted), and tastes great.

------
JoeAltmaier
Watch out! This is a gateway activity to becoming an actual Hipster!

~~~
spajus
It's already hipster activity, and all hipsters deny they are hipsters.

------
TarpitCarnivore
I'll never understand why the first thing recommended to people is quite
possibly the most temperamental brewing method (outside of espresso).

~~~
DrScump
Or why water quality is ranked so low in importance.

------
KurtMueller
I've been using a Chemex since mid 2015/12 and love it so far. I highly
recommend giving it a try!

------
AdmiralAsshat
Or just try a French Press.

~~~
luckroy
Be careful with too much french press. It has been linked with increased blood
cholesterol levels[1]. I made the switch to filter-based coffee brewing
methods because my levels were high. Obviously not a problem for everyone, but
for those with a family history of high cholesterol levels (like myself), it's
worth being aware of the potential impact.

[1]
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/06/070614162223.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/06/070614162223.htm)

~~~
AdmiralAsshat
I'll keep it in mind, but I had my yearly biometric screening done less than a
month ago and was told my cholesterol was "fantastic."

Despite being in the tech world and a coffee enthusiast, I am not one of these
guys who drinks four or five cups a day. I make exactly two pots during the
day, both of which I share with coworkers, so my intake rarely exceeds two
eight-ounce mugs' worth a day.

